# Seiko 7a28-7039 or 703B



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

*Seiko 7a28-7039 or 703B*


View Advert


Hi, if you have a Seiko 7a28-7039 or 703B that you want to move on, please message me. Thanks




*Advertiser*

weaselid



*Date*

18/04/18



*Price or Trade Value*

£1,000,000,000,000.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

